# AMT -Bad Kit PIC;s



## fisherman (May 18, 2010)

Any one knows how to contact AMT... I have rcertl.com it show a e-mail but no good..I bought this 1969 Mustang marh-1 and the chassie don't Fit, I even cut a 1/2'' off the front. and sill about 1/4'' off...


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Racing Champs/Ertl hasn't owned AMT for years. Round 2 is the current owner, but they most likely do not provide support for old kits they did not make.

Based on your photos its hard to see what the problem is or where. Do you/did you glue the chassis in place before you added the front lower spoiler/valance? That could be your problem. But, again, the photos and description aren't real helpful.


----------



## fisherman (May 18, 2010)

*Amt- kit*

what it was the Chassie was to LONG for the Body..Thanks for the information..


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Probably norm for AMT. I built their 40 Ford panel truck and the stock chassis did not fit the body because at some point the body mold was revised to use a custom chassis. I had to cut and modify the body to fit the stock chassis that came in the kit.

AMT's Mustang probably came out around the time of the real car, and kit molding, engineering and tolerances have changed a lot in 40 years. I always assumed AMT meant Always Made Trash as their kits mostly suck.


----------



## fisherman (May 18, 2010)

I call round-2 and thay couldn't do anything the kit was made in 2004...I just went and Cut the chassie in 1/2 and took out other 1/4''...The wheel base now line up...


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Well yeah Round 2 had nothing to do with the kit you made. And, honestly, if the old kit didn't fit a new one wouldn't. Sometimes you just have to work with what you have.


----------

